# kpowersave replacement



## estellnb (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there any replacement for kpowersave when using KDE (no kpowersave package available)?
FreeBSD does not support s2ram & s2disk or does it (acpiconf -s3 & -s4 apparently do nothing)?
Nevertheless viewing the battery charge status would be healthy like provided by gnome-powersave.


----------



## plamaiziere (Feb 16, 2009)

> Nevertheless viewing the battery charge status would be healthy like provided by gnome-powersave.



/usr/ports/sysutils/klaptopdaemon


----------



## vermaden (Feb 16, 2009)

You can check battery(ies) capacity/charge status using [cmd=]acpiconf -i 0[/cmd] command ([cmd=]acpiconf -i 1[/cmd] for next battery and so on ...).


----------



## estellnb (Feb 16, 2009)

thx, thatwith I can view my battery charge state.

( still s2ram & s2disk don't work yet
~> klaptop_acpi_helper --standby
~> klaptop_acpi_helper --hibernate
Can't find /usr/sbin/hibernate
~> klaptop_acpi_helper --software-suspend
Can't find /usr/sbin/hibernate
)


----------

